# did i get a good deal



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

i just got a boomer/chinaman/bolio bloodine for $500 with papers im not to big on bloodline and i want to know if i made a good choice


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Very nice i got this girl for the same price a month ago!
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [351165] :: G.G.C'S EASTEND GURL

congrats on your pick up!! thats some nice blood, so you have the ped you can post?


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i dont have scanner how would i do it


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

nice dog my pup is all black too and it a boy


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

nice dog love bolio blood. it's give and take with chinaman blood. don't know much about boomer blood. looks like ya might have a nice bulldog there.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

eddy said:


> nice dog my pup is all black too and it a boy


The one in my avatar is my 5year old boy, hes bigred/nellis, my girls 15weeks and black too, do you have any pics?


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks, yeah im going to look up on boomer bloodline see where it came from


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

not yet but i'll put the up as soon as i take them


----------

